# 44 months and still waiting for medicals!



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Well it's now 44 months since our application and just over 16 months since we sent our documents in and still we are waiting to be called for medicals.

After hearing advice from here, we haven't contacted the embassy in London, because we have been told that could potentially push our application to the back, but this is bloody rediculous now!

Our lives have been on hold for nearly 4 years, we have watch our house drop by £10k, the exchange rate crash, my Mum pass away, my Hubby lose his well paid job and now we face the daunting fact that the interest rate could rise and force us to prematurely sell our house.

We have also had so much contradictary information, regarding contacting the embassy. We've heard of people who have been up there and got help, some who have been told to go away.

We are desperately clinging to be home in Canada by September for our two boys to start school, but reality tells us it is ebbing away.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get a decent response from someone who can actually help us, without having to spend more money out?

Please any good news would be more than welcome!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

TheWesties59 said:


> Well it's now 44 months since our application and just over 16 months since we sent our documents in and still we are waiting to be called for medicals.
> 
> After hearing advice from here, we haven't contacted the embassy in London, because we have been told that could potentially push our application to the back, but this is bloody rediculous now!
> 
> ...


What type of visa are you seeking?


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> What type of visa are you seeking?


Skilled worker. Hubby has over 20 years of work history and we had more than enough points.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

TheWesties59 said:


> Skilled worker. Hubby has over 20 years of work history and we had more than enough points.


I notice in one of your earlier you say "Canada is my home". Are you a Canadian citizen?


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I notice in one of your earlier you say "Canada is my home". Are you a Canadian citizen?


No been coming to Canada since I was 8 (gulp 32 years). Had several members of family emigrate out there, but you know when you are at home! It's somewhere you belong.

We are just desperate to get home and start living the rest of our lives with out any more bureaucracy.

We just want to know we have not been forgotten and how we can go about contacting the embassy without pushing back our process back!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

TheWesties59 said:


> No been coming to Canada since I was 8 (gulp 32 years). Had several members of family emigrate out there, but you know when you are at home! It's somewhere you belong.
> 
> We are just desperate to get home and start living the rest of our lives with out any more bureaucracy.
> 
> We just want to know we have not been forgotten and how we can go about contacting the embassy without pushing back our process back!


I truly won't/don't believe that your contacting of the Immigration Department would in any way, shape or form affect your position in the processing line.

As obviously your husband does not have an *Occupation in Demand* the process can take up to 5 years before permits are issued. This is a frustrating time for applicants, but it is what it is. There is potential of up to 16 months left for you and I think you just have to bite the bullet and wait it out. Personally, while my first paragraph is hopefully true, I see nothing to be gained from making contact at this juncture. I'm sure your application is making its way through the process and will not be speeded up by virtue of you contacting them.

Good Luck.


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for that, however, the Embassy states 42-48 months and the London Embassy currently states 45 months for processing applications before Feb 2008.

It is daft how they state that the are dealt with in the order they are received, which is a complete lie. We know of others who do not fit the 'skills' required who were 3 months behind us according to the online tracker who have been in Canada for 15 months.

There seems to be no continutity, and to fast track the process and bascially say sod everyone before this point, is really frustrating to extreme.

The next thing no doubt will be that our documents sent in November 2009 are now out of date and we have to then fork out more money to get new information to them again. 

If it wasn't for the amount of money we had invested in this and the fact we want to be home soon, we would just give up.

All we have left is faith and the hope that someone will actually get round to sending our medical request to us soon.


----------

